# River Hill Fall 2015



## Amress (Oct 28, 2015)

http://www.cubingusa.com/riverhillfall2015/index.php

Everybody get ready for River Hill Fall 2015!! The event list will be 2-5, OH, and tentative skewb. The competition will take place in Clarksville, Maryland, at River Hill High School's cafeteria. Competitors will register online and pay at the door. If the cutoffs seem too strict, don't worry: depending on the number of people who sign up, I will be changing the cutoffs. If you have any questions, feel free to leave them in this thread or e-mail me from the contact tab on the cubingusa page. I'm super excited to be organizing my first competition, and I hope to see you all there!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 28, 2015)

No pyra or 6x6, ewwwww. I wouldn't be able to come anyway tho


----------



## DELToS (Oct 28, 2015)

I'd love to go!


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 28, 2015)

Woah, since when does Chris Olson come to MD comps?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 28, 2015)

I have to be there, I can walk to the venue.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 28, 2015)

same day as mine

OH comp duel time


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 29, 2015)

How many people do you think will come?


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 29, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Woah, since when does Chris Olson come to MD comps?



The cubicle sent him to Nevada to film SkillCon, they might be sending him here to but i don't really know


----------



## biscuit (Oct 29, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> The cubicle sent him to Nevada to film SkillCon, they might be sending him here to but i don't really know



Why not KCubing... He was already planning on being there and they're sponsoring my comp to! *tear*


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hype.


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 29, 2015)

Glad we're finally bringing in a professional nub to help Maryland out.

Hype hype!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Glad we're finally bringing in a professional nub to help Maryland out.
> 
> Hype hype!



Settle down now, it's going to take more than 1 comp for me to teach Maryland my ways. You guys will have to fly me out to another one just to make sure you get the concepts.


----------



## Torch (Oct 29, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Settle down now, it's going to take more than 1 comp for me to teach Maryland my ways. You guys will have to fly me out to another one just to make sure you get the concepts.



You're saying we didn't learn everything at Atlanta!?!?! I feel cheated!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 29, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Settle down now, it's going to take more than 1 comp for me to teach Maryland my ways. You guys will have to fly me out to another one just to make sure you get the concepts.



I gotchu again.


----------



## Chree (Oct 29, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Why not KCubing... He was already planning on being there and they're sponsoring my comp to! *tear*



Same day as PDX beta, too... I'ma be glued to cubecomps all day. Pavan, we gotta get you back here sometime!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 30, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Woah, since when does Chris Olson come to MD comps?



I'll be in Texas the day before and the flight was only $54 from Texas to MD. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 30, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'll be in Texas the day before and the flight was only $54 from Texas to MD. Couldn't pass it up.



wait wtf $54


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 30, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Settle down now, it's going to take more than 1 comp for me to teach Maryland my ways. You guys will have to fly me out to another one just to make sure you get the concepts.



Oh no. The horror.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 30, 2015)

lucas etter is going

hype


----------



## slh01slh (Oct 30, 2015)

Would love to come, but 2 hours is to far for my parents to drive me. *sigh*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cool. I'll probably drive Collin and Joey.


----------



## slh01slh (Nov 2, 2015)

2 questions: Is there at the door registration, and also do you serve lunch?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 3, 2015)

slh01slh said:


> 2 questions: Is there at the door registration, and also do you serve lunch?
> Thanks!!!



It says here: http://www.cubingusa.com/riverhillfall2015/index.php 

"Registering at the door may or may not be an option, so make sure you register online. All competitors will pay at the door and please be sure to bring EXACT change. Spectators will be admitted for free."

I'm not sure about the lunch, but I'd guess no since it's not mentioned.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 4, 2015)

slh01slh said:


> 2 questions: Is there at the door registration, and also do you serve lunch?
> Thanks!!!



There is pizza at RH competitions.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 4, 2015)

Who will get the pizza scramble this time???


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 22, 2015)

In case you guys had an extra stackmat timer when you were cleaning up, it's mine. I lent it to replace a faulty one in the morning and forgot to grab it when I left.
GJ Keaton and Lucas

and Chris...i cry for you


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 22, 2015)

I want to be immortalised on the thread of this historic competition


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 22, 2015)

This comp was amazing, thank you so much to Pavan for organizing it!


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 22, 2015)

This was the best competition I've been at for a long time. GJ!


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 22, 2015)

This is going to go down in history like the infamous trenton open


----------



## biscuit (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow... What a insane comp.


----------

